# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Impact Whey Isolate (Μyprotein)

## average_joe

> Overview
> Whey Protein Isolate (WPI) is the ultimate form of whey protein, containing over 90% protein with very little fat and lactose. Having the highest Biological Value (BV) of any known protein, Whey Protein Isolate contains high levels of both essential and non-essential Amino Acids.
> 
> In the manufacture of our Impact Whey Isolate® we use *Cross-Flow Micro-filtration*, a delicate process, which uses filters to separate protein from fat, cholesterol and lactose based on molecular size and weight.





> Nutritional Information
> Per 30g:
> Energy: 111.0Kcal
> Energy: 472.0KJ
> Protein (dry basis): 27.9g
> Protein (as-is): 27.7g
> Fat: 0.3g
> Carbohydrates: 0.2g
> Calcium: 120.0mg
> ...





> Ingredients
> Undenatured Whey Protein Isolate*, Cocoa Powder (chocolate flavours only), Flavouring (flavoured options only), Citric Acid (raspberry flavour only), Emulsifier (Soy Lecithin), Sweetener (Sucralose® [flavoured options only]), Colouring (Quinoline & Sunset Yellow [banana flavour only], Carmoisine [raspberry flavour only], Beetroot Red [strawberry cream, blackcurrant and apple & raspberry flavours only], Carotenes [Orange & Passion fruit flavour]). *From Milk





> *Essential Amino Acids g/100g Protein*
> Isoleucine 6.4
> Leucine 10.6
> Lysine 9.6
> Methionine 2.2
> Phenylalanine 3.0
> Threonine 6.7
> Tryptophan 1.4
> Valine 5.9
> ...





> *Flavors*
> Unflavored 
> Apple and Rasberry
> Vanilla
> Banana
> Blackcurrant
> Strawberry Cream
> Orange and Pasiion Fruit
> Chocolate Smooth
> Raspberry

----------


## average_joe

H πρωτεινη της επιλογης μου τους τελευταιους 4 μηνες και μαλλον για οσο καιρο θα συνεχισω να χρησιμοποιω συμπληρωματα.
Ορογαλακτικη πρωτεινη, Cross flow microfiltration μεθοδος παραγωγης, καλο αμινοξικο προφιλ, πολύ καλη τιμη, lactose free ουσιαστικα, πολύ καλη αναλογια πρωτεινης ανα 100γρ.
Χρησιμοποιω την unflavored ειτε μεταπροπονητικα ειτε ως meal replacement μεσα στη μερα προσθετοντας διαφορες άλλες τροφες (βρωμη, κακαο, μελι κτλ)
Σημειωστε ότι η αναλογια πρωτεινης πεφτει εφοσον εχει γευση (π.χ. κατά 8% κατω αν είναι σοκολατα). Επισης, εφοσον επιλεξετε γευση θα περιεχει και σουκραλοζη με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται (και αν σημαινει κατι αυτο τελος παντων)

Γευση ουδετερη με αλλα πραγματα μεσα στο σεικερ ή αν την εχετε χρησιμοποιησει σκετη με λιγο νερο θυμιζει αρκετα γαλα.

Δεν κρινω προφανως την αποτελεσματικοτητα της γιατι στο τελος είναι απλα μια πρωτεινη.
Απλα προσωπικα την θεωρω εξαιρετικη επιλογη με βαση το label της.
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jannous44

σαν meal replace πιστευω δεν αξιζει ειναι αρκετα ακριβη για να την χρησημοποιεις ετσι... :08. Toast:

----------


## average_joe

χμ...
τοτε που τα κοιταγα εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειχα υπολογισει οτι αν επαιρνα για ολα τα γευματα concentrate, αντι για iso (που ετσι κι αλλιως iso πιλεγω για το "και καλα") και επειδη η concentrate εχει μικροτερη αναλογια πρωτεινης, μου εβγαινε μια διαφορα στην τιμη της ταξεως των 20 ευρω το ετος, οποτε γι αυτο επελεξα iso.
αν εχεις διαθεση και αφου ψωνιζεις απο bulk κανε τον υπολογισμο και δες τι γινεται (και αν κανω λαθος διορθωσε με)  :08. Toast:

----------


## Roid Rage

H σοκολατα τι λεει; Αν και η παραγγελεια εχει φυγει, αλλα να ξερω..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Αμα επιλεξεις "5kg" δεν γινεται unflavoured.Γιατι ετσι?

----------


## 72K

> H σοκολατα τι λεει; Αν και η παραγγελεια εχει φυγει, αλλα να ξερω..


Μια χαρά είναι! 
Βέβαια δεν είναι και γλύκισμα(_βλέπε Devil_) όπως είναι η τάση σήμερα. :01. Wink:

----------


## Roid Rage

> Αμα επιλεξεις "5kg" δεν γινεται unflavoured.Γιατι ετσι?


Μαλλον εχει την 4κιλη για unflavoured




> Μια χαρά είναι! 
> Βέβαια δεν είναι και γλύκισμα(_βλέπε Devil_) όπως είναι η τάση σήμερα.


Το γλυκισμα ειναι ο Devil? :01. ROFL:  Παντως αν ψηνεσαι να παρεις, ξερω ενα κολπακι να γλιτωσεις 25 λιρες  :01. Wink:  , τα λεγαμε και στο...αλλο.

----------


## 72K

> Μαλλον εχει την 4κιλη για unflavoured
> 
> 
> 
> Το γλυκισμα ειναι ο Devil? Παντως αν ψηνεσαι να παρεις, ξερω ενα κολπακι να γλιτωσεις 25 λιρες  , τα λεγαμε και στο...αλλο.


Ετσι τις αποκαλεί (θα μας περάσουν και για τοιούτους)
Κάτι θυμάμαι αμυδρά... Θα το ψάξω. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> Βέβαια δεν είναι και γλύκισμα(_βλέπε Devil_) όπως είναι η τάση σήμερα.





> Το γλυκισμα ειναι ο Devil? Παντως αν ψηνεσαι να παρεις, *ξερω ενα κολπακι να γλιτωσεις 25 λιρες*  , τα λεγαμε και στο...αλλο.


ψηνομαι!!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 




> Ετσι τις αποκαλεί (θα μας περάσουν και για τοιούτους)


αφου γλυκο ειναι πως να το κανουμε..... με το φαι βαρας μια για την χωνεψη!!!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> H σοκολατα τι λεει; Αν και η παραγγελεια εχει φυγει, αλλα να ξερω..


τουμπανο ειναι..
δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα με τις γευσεις του μπ,την εχω καταβρει...

----------


## dio32

ελπιζω να μην το χαλαω το θεμα εγω λεω παρω απο εκει την whey deluxe

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εχω ψηθει και γω απο δω και περα να αρχισω να παιρνω την Impact Whey Isolate :03. Thumb up:

----------


## average_joe

> Αμα επιλεξεις "5kg" δεν γινεται unflavoured.Γιατι ετσι?


αν εχω καταλαβει καλα αυτο γινεται λογω του price beater που εχουν αυτες οι εταιρειες.
δηλ. για να μη βρεις αναλογο ιδιο προιον στην μια και κανεις price beat στην αλλη εχουν διαφορετικες συσκευασιες (τα kg) ωστε να μην γινεται να πεφτουν οι τιμες στα περισσοτερα προιοντα.

περα απο αυτο για μενα ειναι εξαιρετικη η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη (δεν προτιθεμαι να αλλαξω μαρκα) και cross flow σκετο που απο αυτα που ειχα διαβασει ειναι η καλυτερη μεθοδος παρασκευης.
ειχα κανει ενα αναλογο σχολιο στο θεμα της Zero Carb Isopure (Nature's Best) αλλα δεν ειδα καποια απαντηση που να το επιβεβαιωνει ή να το απορριπτει αυτο.

----------


## Dimitrios

Γενικά με αυτές τουλάχιστον ξέρεις τι έχουν και δεν πας ''ξυπόλυτος στα αγκάθια''..βλέπε Γκασπάρι και τα σχετικά...
Ψήνομαι και εγώ να δοκιμάσω παίρνοντας μιας φορά γιατί πιστεύω συμφέρει και πολύ από άποψη τιμής. Άλλωστε το να δώσεις 100 ευρώ για πρωτείνη που στη τελική δε θα δεις και τίποτα ουσιαστικό για εμένα πλέον είχα έξοδο περιττό..
Απλά καλό είναι να κάνεις μια ομαδική παραγγελία για να μην σου ξεφύγουν τα έξοδα αποστολής.

----------


## Lao

> Απλά καλό είναι να κάνεις μια ομαδική παραγγελία για να μην σου ξεφύγουν τα έξοδα αποστολής.


+1

Αυτό κάνω, και έχω βρει την υγειά μου... :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> αν εχω καταλαβει καλα αυτο γινεται λογω του price beater που εχουν αυτες οι εταιρειες.
> δηλ. για να μη βρεις αναλογο ιδιο προιον στην μια και κανεις price beat στην αλλη εχουν διαφορετικες συσκευασιες (τα kg) ωστε να μην γινεται να πεφτουν οι τιμες στα περισσοτερα προιοντα.
> 
> περα απο αυτο για μενα ειναι εξαιρετικη η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη (δεν προτιθεμαι να αλλαξω μαρκα) και cross flow σκετο που απο αυτα που ειχα διαβασει ειναι η καλυτερη μεθοδος παρασκευης.
> ειχα κανει ενα αναλογο σχολιο στο θεμα της Zero Carb Isopure (Nature's Best) αλλα δεν ειδα καποια απαντηση που να το επιβεβαιωνει ή να το απορριπτει αυτο.


χχμμ...μαλιστα..εσυ ποιο μεγεθος προτιμας?

----------


## average_joe

4kg unflavored.
για price beat το χω στα σκαρια να το ψαξω.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

και γω ετσι λεω να το δοκιμασω.4kg unflav.

Γινεται να επιλεξεις στην παραγγελια 2χ4kg ετσι?

----------


## average_joe

και παραπανω  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
εχει και μια τυπικη εκτυπωση 1 με 2 λιρες.

----------


## average_joe

μιας και ξανατσεκαρα τωρα την πρωτεινη περαν καποιων μικροαλλαγων στη συσταση σε σχεση με το πινακακι που ειχα βαλει αρχικα ειδα και κατι αλλο που ειτε το προσθεσαν τωρα ειτε απλα δεν το χα δει συγκεκριμενα το 



> The protein fractions are: 47% Beta lactoglobulin, 17% Alpha lactalbumin, 1.5% Bovine serum albumin,2% Immunoglobulin G, 0.5% Lactoferrin, *27% Glycomacropeptide*.


συμφωνα με αυτο http://www.sportswhey.com/science_ion_exchange.htm
η cross flow μεθοδος επιτυγχανει να μην χανονται καποια κομματια/ κλασματα πρωτεινης τα οποια θεωρουνται σημαντικα οπως η Glycomacropeptide ή GMP (σε αντιθεση με την ion exchange).
κατι τετοιο επιβεβαιωνεται απο το παραπανω πινακακι.
εχετε δει κατι αναλογο, ξερετε κατι αλλο?
περιμενω να φιλοτιμηθει καποιος/οι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## average_joe

αν και την τιμω δεοντως τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη, το τελευταιο 9μηνο που την παρακολυθω οι τιμες εχουν ανεβει κοντα στο 20λιρο τουλαχιστον για την συσκευασια των 4 κιλων της αγευστης.

οποτε ξερα στα διαλα δεν παιζει να την ξαναγορασω.

η επομενη θα ναι η Impact Whey Deluxe (Μyprotein).

----------


## deluxe

Σκεφτομαι να παω για την αγευστη σε 4κιλο. Λετε να το μετανιωσω. Μαζι με υδατανθρακα θα την πινω μετα την προπονηση. Ισως το waxy ή μαλτοδεξτρινη να δινουν καποια γευση. Αν και δε νομιζω να εχω προβλημα.

Στο τελος γραφει *Milk. 

Τοτε γιατι δε λεει Milk protein isolate και λεει  whey protein isolate; Δε νομιζω να ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα. Καζεϊνη ειναι. Για διαφωτιστε με λιγακι!

----------


## nikos salma

> Μαλλον εχει την 4κιλη για unflavoured
> 
> 
> 
> Το γλυκισμα ειναι ο Devil? Παντως αν ψηνεσαι να παρεις, ξερω ενα κολπακι να γλιτωσεις 25 λιρες  , τα λεγαμε και στο...αλλο.


μπορεις σε παρακαλω ρε να μου πεις πος θα γλυτοσω τις 25 λιρες γιατι δεν εχω τοσο χριμα οσο κανει. Ευχαριστο προκαταβολικα.

----------


## ktm620

> Σκεφτομαι να παω για την αγευστη σε 4κιλο. Λετε να το μετανιωσω. Μαζι με υδατανθρακα θα την πινω μετα την προπονηση. Ισως το waxy ή μαλτοδεξτρινη να δινουν καποια γευση. Αν και δε νομιζω να εχω προβλημα.
> 
> Στο τελος γραφει *Milk. 
> 
> Τοτε γιατι δε λεει Milk protein isolate και λεει  whey protein isolate; Δε νομιζω να ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα. Καζεϊνη ειναι. Για διαφωτιστε με λιγακι!


Την δοκίμασες τελικά ? 
Μόλις έβαλα παραγγελία καθώς είχε και έκπτωση σε ότι και άν επαιρνες ( -10% για πάνω 60 λίρες -15% για πάνω απο 100 λίρες παραγγελία νομίζω ) 
Θα την δοκίμάσω (άγευστη αλλά πήρα και drops σοκολάτα ) και εδώ είμαστε....
Αξίζει την διαφορά στο κόστος απο την concentrate θεωρείτε ?

----------


## emmanuelo

> Την δοκίμασες τελικά ? 
> Μόλις έβαλα παραγγελία καθώς είχε και έκπτωση σε ότι και άν επαιρνες ( -10% για πάνω 60 λίρες -15% για πάνω απο 100 λίρες παραγγελία νομίζω ) 
> Θα την δοκίμάσω (άγευστη αλλά πήρα και drops σοκολάτα ) και εδώ είμαστε....
> Αξίζει την διαφορά στο κόστος απο την concentrate θεωρείτε ?


 \
παραγγελια απο που friend?
δωσε pm παρακαλω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ktm620

Το λέει η ίδια η σακουλίτσα πάνω στην αρχή του θέματος  :02. Welcome:

----------


## emmanuelo

Η τιμη για 5 kg  εαν ειναι οντως οσο γραφει αξιζει.με μεταφορικά δεν γραφει όμως . εκτός εαν μου διέφυγε.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Κάποιος με δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη που να έχει δοκιμάσει την συγκεκριμένη ?????

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ανοιγμα κ δοκιμη σημερα της  :03. Thumb up: .  
Πρωτη εντυπωση οτι ειναι σε πυκνοτητα πουδρας,η διαλυτοτητα της μετρια κ μονο στο σεικερ,εαν κτυπηθει αρκετα ομως no broblem.         Σε γευση τωρα μια κ ειναι καθαρη isolate κ αγευστη μην περιμενετε κατι σαν μιλκσεικ.
Θυμιζει κατι σαν γαλα κτυπημενο κ εμενα συγκεκριμενα μου θυμισε σε υφη κ γευση μια παλια πρωτεινη της power play που μονο θετικες αναμνησεις εχω ,μονο που εκεινη επειδη ηταν βανιλια ηταν πιο εγευστη.
Παντως επειδη του Τολη δεν του αρεσε γευστικα ,εχω ετοιμη την λυση :01. Razz: 
Αμεσως μετα την προπονηση θα ανακατευω στο σεικερ 1 κουταλια whey της titan ,1 κουταλια της εν λογω mp isolate k λιγο δεξτροζη αναλογα.
Ετσι πιστευω θα βελτιωθει και η αμεση απορροφητικοτητα λογω μεγαλυτερου ποσοστου isolate και σιγουρα η γευση.

----------


## No Fear

> Κάποιος με δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη που να έχει δοκιμάσει την συγκεκριμένη ?????


Eνας φιλος που εχει θεμα,με την συγκεκριμενη δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Σ ευχαριστω ρε θηριο , εχω αγορασει 15 κιλα απο τοτε  :01. Razz:  Χρησιμοποιησα το 1 χωρις προβλημα και τα αλλα τα πουλησα γιατι χρησιμοποιουσα 1 σκουπ την βδομαδα   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## No Fear

Nασαι καλα φιλε μου!Το ειδα πως ηταν παλιο το ποστ αλλα τωρα το ειδα.

----------


## cone

Παιδια για μεταπροπονητικα η isolate ειναι καλητερη η Whey?

----------


## No Fear

Ναι,ειναι γρηγοροτερης απορροφησης αλλα και η concentrate μια χαρα ειναι,ειδικα αν σκεφτεις πως η διαφορα στην τιμη δεν ειναι και μικρη!

----------


## ArgoSixna

Η iso αξιζει μονο αν καποιος εχει δυσανεξια στην λακτοζη.

Η con σαφως και ειναι καλυτερη επιλογη , γλιτωνεις χρηματα  και λιγοτερη επεξεργασια

----------


## cone

Και η Whey? αφου τις επιασες ολες  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## No Fear

Whey ειναι η πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος,οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις και οι δυο whey ειναι,το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι η επεξεργασια τους.
Ιmpact whey isolate και impact whey concentrate.

----------


## Anithos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80722Ανοιγμα κ δοκιμη σημερα της . 
> Πρωτη εντυπωση οτι ειναι σε πυκνοτητα πουδρας,η διαλυτοτητα της μετρια κ μονο στο σεικερ,εαν κτυπηθει αρκετα ομως no broblem. Σε γευση τωρα μια κ ειναι καθαρη isolate κ αγευστη μην περιμενετε κατι σαν μιλκσεικ.
> Θυμιζει κατι σαν γαλα κτυπημενο κ εμενα συγκεκριμενα μου θυμισε σε υφη κ γευση μια παλια πρωτεινη της power play Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80723που μονο θετικες αναμνησεις εχω ,μονο που εκεινη επειδη ηταν βανιλια ηταν πιο εγευστη.
> Παντως επειδη του Τολη δεν του αρεσε γευστικα ,εχω ετοιμη την λυση
> Αμεσως μετα την προπονηση θα ανακατευω στο σεικερ 1 κουταλια whey της titan ,1 κουταλια της εν λογω mp isolate k λιγο δεξτροζη αναλογα.
> Ετσι πιστευω θα βελτιωθει και η αμεση απορροφητικοτητα λογω μεγαλυτερου ποσοστου isolate και σιγουρα η γευση.


 αυτή που εχεις εσυ Χρηστο γραφει impact milk isolate ...μήπως δεν ειναι η ίδια με την impact Whey isolate;

----------


## kotsoum

Ρε παιδια μια ερωτηση, παρειγγειλα τη συγκεκριμενη προτεινη σε 4kgr συσκευασια. Περιεχει σκουπ μεσα ή οχι?

----------


## liveris

οχι δεν εχει ..

----------


## zootrax

σκοπευω να παρω 2 5κιλα και αφου ειδα καλα σχολια θα το κανω με τη χριστουγεννιατικη προσφορα που θα βγει σχετικα συντομα.γευσεις λευκη σοκολατα και στρατσιατελα η μπανανα δεν ξερω.ένα προβληματισμο εχω μηπως ξερει καποιος.κανει πολύ αφρο στο σεηκερ;γινεται ομοιομορφο η όχι;εχει καλη υφη γενικα η σκοτωμα;αφου εχω δυσανεξια στη λακτοζη πρπει να επιβίωσω με φτηνες αιζολεητ αλλα να πινονται.αλλιως από θεμα τιμης είναι οκ αφου κανει συνεχεια προσφορες και δινει και εκπτωσεις για πανω από 125 ευρω.

----------


## dio32

> Ρε παιδια μια ερωτηση, παρειγγειλα τη συγκεκριμενη προτεινη σε 4kgr συσκευασια. Περιεχει σκουπ μεσα ή οχι?


η πεντοκιλη συσκευασια παντος εχει μεσα σκουπ

εντιτ τωρα ειδα ειναι το ποστ για την isolate,μπερδευτικα με την impact whey.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Ολα τα σακουλακια εχουνε σκουπακι μεσα. 

Απο βιταμινη C μεχρι 5κιλο ισολατε ολα. Στις δικες μου isolate και στα 2 5κιλα που εχω παρει ειχανε. Και στις whey που πηρα για φιλους.

----------


## kazos_GR

στις πρωτεινες ειχε μεσα σκουπ whey και casein που ειχα παρει στην βιταμινη C και στα αμινοξεα δεν ειχε παντως. και επειδη δεν ειμουν σιγουρος αν θα εχουν μεσα ειχα παρει 2-3 σκουπ απο το site τους σε διαφορα μεγεθει(μικρα).

----------


## gymele

Ρε παιδια ηρθε η Isolate αγευστη προχθες και ειναι απαισια η γευση, η Concetrate (αγευστη) ηταν υποφερτη.

Μιλαμε για πολυ αφρο και απο γευση πικρη και με μια δοση φαρμακιλας.
Ετσι ηταν και εσας?

----------


## NASSER

Βάλε γάλα και Nesquik...

----------


## gymele

Ναι απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι μερικοι την βρισκουν "ελαφρυ γαλα" 'η κατι τετοιο !  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Από ορό γάλακτος είναι, λογικό να φέρνει στη γεύση του γάλακτος.

----------


## relaxncoffee

Σκευτομε να παραγγειλο σοκολατα γευση.
Μιαζει αν δοκιμασε κανεις με την on η την σοκολατα της BSN?

----------


## beefmeup

περισοτερο με αυτη της ΟΝ..ειναι νερουλη καπως.

----------


## Stefanos9

Αν μπορε καποιος ας μου προτεινει μια γευση γτ με την αγευστη δε την παλευω αλλο.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Η άγευστη μια χαρά. Πίνεται πολύ ευχάριστα σαν ελαφρύ αλευρο-νερό-γαλο. Πολύ ελαφριά στο στομάχι και δε νιώθω πληρότητα (άλλες μου κόβουν την πείνα-αυτή αρκετά πιο λίγο). Κάνει αρκετό αφρό στο σέικερ και καθόλου στο ανακάτεμα με το κουταλάκι. Με το κουταλάκι έχει διαλυτότητα 8-9 στα 10. Καλή και ποιοτική επιλογή μιας και είναι 92αρα χωρίς κανένα πρόσθετο (μόνο γαλακτωματοποιητή έχει).

----------


## bill_1

ηθελα να σε ρωτησω το εξης σκεφτωμαι να παρω την πρετεινη αυτη whey protein isolate αλλα ειμαι τελιοσ ασχετος απο αυτα. και απο τι διαβαζα σχεδον ολοι λενε καλα λογια γι αυτην

λεω να παρω με γευση φυσικη μπανανα η την αγευστη(δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα πινετε αν δεν με αρεσει η αγευστη μπορω να βαλω μεσα μια κουταλια μελι) 

θα την παρω το πολυ 2-3 μηνες 

αξιζει να την παρω ειναι καλη η θα εχω κανενα θεμα με θεμα υγειας(θεμα υγειας δεν υπαρχει)

η σουκραλοζη ειναι βλαβερη για τον οργανισμο που περιεχει αν παρεις με γευση

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Απο θεμα διαλυτοτητας τουλαχιστον ...οτι χειροτερο. Υποθετω οτι ισως κ σε αλλα.
Δεν ηταν ετσι παλαιοτερα .Κ σε αλλα προιοντα σε σκονη της εταιρειας.
Δινεις κατι παραπανω κ εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο.

----------


## strong(er)

Εγώ που πήρα πριν περίπου 1 μήνα μια χαρά διαλυτότητα έχει.
Όσο αφορά τη σχέση τιμής -ποιοτητας-ποσοτητας είναι VFM, ειδικά εάν περιμένεις και κάποια από της συχνές προσφορές.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μια χαρα η συγκεκριμενη; :01. Unsure:  (γευση σοκολατα). Εμενα παντως μου βουλωσε το πλεγμα μεσα του σεικερ κ ολο το σεικερ  μετα ηθελε τριψιμο με σφουγκαρακι για να καθαρισει.  Χιλιες φορες καλυτερα η απλη Whey της.
Μηπως ειναι απο διαφορετικες χωρες παρασκευης κ εχουν διαφορες; Τι να πω;

----------


## strong(er)

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι ανά παρτίδες έχουν κάποια διαφορά στην διαλυτότητα :01. Wink: , τουλάχιστον στις whey.
Ακόμα και έτσι παραμένει ισως η καλύτερη επιλογή.
Σε προσφορά πήρα την isolate 5κιλη 85euro

----------


## beefmeup

τα περισοτερα τυπου bulk συμπληρωματα ανα καμποσες παρτιδες μπορει να εχουνε μεταβολες σε ολα τα παραπανω, παντα ετσι γινοταν..δυστυχως μεχρι να αρθει στα χερια σου δεν το γνωριζεις αυτο, οποτε εκει που θεωρεις οτι ξερεις μια σκονη επειδη την εχεις ξαναπαρει στο παρελθον, μπορει να βρεθεις με κατι διαφορτικο σε γευση/διαλυτοτα..

----------

